# Just a bit of fun......anyone secretly thought about names for future bubbas??



## MUMOF5

Just thought we could maybe share ideas of our future baby's names, I've been stalking and commenting on the baby name pages on here, but feel a bit of a fraud, being as I'm not even pregnant yet :blush:

So far we like:

Boys
Joseph - Joe
Lincoln
Brody

The middle name for a boy would likely be Stephen or Arthur (after my grandad or DH grandad)


Girls
Lyla
Ava
Ella
Constance - Connie (after DH nan)

The middle name for a girl is likely to Antonia (after MIL - she had a hissy fit that none of the others were been named after her :wacko:)

All my children have middle names after family members, so we would like to keep the tradition :flower:


----------



## purplespecs

I love your names! DH and I were talking about this last night :) We like...

Boys:

James
Isaac
Noah
Joseph

Middle name will be Michael after my grandad (Daniel's middle name is John after DH's dad and my other grandad. We, like you, want to honour family members in our names)

Girls:

Hannah
Leah
Emily
Amelia

Middle name will be Elizabeth or Grace

DH is hoping for a girl and I would secretly like another boy although I would be excited and happy if we had a girl. I'm just not a girly-girl myself and I don't really do pink and fluffy!


----------



## MUMOF5

purplespecs said:


> I love your names! DH and I were talking about this last night :) We like...
> 
> Boys:
> 
> James
> Isaac
> Noah
> Joseph
> 
> Middle name will be Michael after my grandad (Daniel's middle name is John after DH's dad and my other grandad. We, like you, want to honour family members in our names)
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Hannah
> Leah
> Emily
> Amelia
> 
> Middle name will be Elizabeth or Grace
> 
> DH is hoping for a girl and I would secretly like another boy although I would be excited and happy if we had a girl. I'm just not a girly-girl myself and I don't really do pink and fluffy!

Ah thank you, I really like your name choices too :flower:

I think that if I was given a choice I would slightly prefer a boy (just to even up the numbers in our house :haha:) , but I really wouldn't mind if we had another girl.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm obsessed with looking at names! I find girls names much easier than boys names. Here's my top four

*Girls*
Mia Isabel Alice
Noelle Karoliine
Kaitlyn
Meredith

*Boys*
Alex Steven Parker
Shaun Logan
Blair
Harris


----------



## MUMOF5

LynAnne said:


> I'm obsessed with looking at names!

Glad I'm not the only one :blush:


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm a complete name nerd, been obsessed with them since I was about 14! Love everyone's choices :) I'm not going to post my favourites as they're a bit unusual and I don't want people IRL finding me! We'll also be honouring families through middle names :flower:


----------



## pandabub

Our chosen names - to go with big sis Sienna Elizabeth - include Aurora and either Cassius or Leo. Middle names will be Pearl/Francesca/Dorothy and Lincoln/George.

I love thinking about names!


----------



## Kallie3000

Ella and Joseph are on my list too! I have a big list... I have listed bits named and girls names, along with their rankings on popularity lists (so its not TOO common), and I've started copying and pasting the name meanings as well. Gotta keep my mind from being sad about not being preggers somehow!!!


----------



## chulie

Heck ya!! My hubby and I are literally on different planets when it comes to names so we start early. 

Girl we like Olivia (takes a long time to even agree on one so we stop there)

Boy..I like Sebastian and he likes Matteo. 

Either way our kids middle name will be Francis after his uncle and my dad.


----------



## younglove

We've chosen both a boy and girl name but have not decided on the spelling...

I created a poll on the baby name board looking for advice on spelling. Feel free to vote, I'd like all of your input!

Thanks :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/1810335-spelling-names.html


----------



## allforthegirl

I have only one name Seraphina.... That is because if it is a girl it would be a true angelic blessing!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Yes! OH and I have been talking about names for years :)

Our first daughter will be Victoria Juliet (nn Tori... though I refer to her as Toribelle already). If we have a second daughter she will be Breanna Scarlett (nn Bre). :cloud9:

Our first son will be Jake Nolan, and if we have a second son he will be Ryan (middle name still to be decided). :cloud9:


----------



## Rachie004

We're quite keen on Polly for a girl and Noah for a boy. I'm holding off doing a massive search on names because I'm looking forward to going for a 12 week scan, then going for coffee with baby name books and making lists then.

We did like Penelope but it would get shortened to Penny and I'm not as keen on that. I like Jake too, oh and Olivia


----------



## tinystar

Not so secretly planning them here! We have pretty much settled on

Phoebe Violet
Noah John

With Seth and Alice as back ups


----------



## brunette&bubs

Christian for a boy

Mackenzie for a girl...Kenzie for short


----------



## MariposaTam

Our girl will be Aurora Mae- after my grandmother's middle name and OH's mom's middle name. I prefer not to disclose our boy's name, as its not very common and I'd like it to stay that way lol. Boy's middle name will be Joseph, which is OH's dad's middle name and a family name because her dad is a JR. It was either Joseph or Marvin, went with Joseph as it flows better and I can't help but think of Marvin the Martian when I hear Marvin especially since OH loves MTM https://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/42/0209132255a.jpg


----------



## BumbleBee10

So far we've got 

Boys:
Etzio and Luca

Girls: 
Saffron, Olivia-rose/Autumn-Rose and Scarlett 

xx


----------



## littlesteph

if we have another boy it will be Kyle Nathen
for a girl it will be Dita-Marie Ellen 

Ellen was my husbands great nans name she sadly passed away a few months after we found out we were pregnant, had james been a girl he would have the girls name mentioned.


----------



## comotion89

we've got our first born son sorted he will be Sebastian , and a girl will be ebony or ophelia ....
we also love Artemis...fond of Greek names


----------



## jess77

Me and the hubby and my family lol talk about this quite a lot lol as there is no hiding that we want a second child sooner rather than later so our 15 month old son has a sibling . 
So far:

Girl- if it was up to me and only me if its a girl I love Ameila rose and i would shorten to mia. We also like holly and heather. Dont know about middle names if we dont use amelia, I hope we do if we have a girl. 

Boy- well I havent got a clue, I like James but beings me and my husband have J names and my son has a H name, I wouldnt want him to be left out being the only different letter!. Matthew is also a contender and Logan. Dont know what order yet. we need inspiration for a boys name!.


----------



## laurac1988

We have our names all picked out

For a girl Eden Violet or Megan Elizabeth

For a boy Taylor Stephen or Bailey Kevin


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

For a boy we love Dominic Matthew, and for a girl we love Amelia Grace.


----------



## loeylo

*Boys*
I like - Jamie and Ryan
Boyfriend likes - Felix and Sebastian
So we would probably go with Sebastian James or Ryan Felix as a compromise 

*Girls*
I like Aurora, Orla, Amelia, Jaymee, Lilly, Bethany or Evie. 
... He hates all those names! We would probably do something a bit more traditional, maybe Eliza or Beth (my middle name is Elizabeth) - maybe even Eliza Lilly, that has a nice ring to it ...


----------



## Hollynesss

jess77 said:


> Me and the hubby and my family lol talk about this quite a lot lol as there is no hiding that we want a second child sooner rather than later so our 15 month old son has a sibling .
> So far:
> 
> Girl- if it was up to me and only me if its a girl I love Ameila rose and i would shorten to mia. We also like holly and heather. Dont know about middle names if we dont use amelia, I hope we do if we have a girl.
> 
> Boy- well I havent got a clue, I like James but beings me and my husband have J names and my son has a H name, I wouldnt want him to be left out being the only different letter!. Matthew is also a contender and Logan. Dont know what order yet. we need inspiration for a boys name!.


Holly is a great name ;) Lol! My middle name is Noelle. I'm a Christmas baby, if you can't tell!


----------



## Hollynesss

For girls I love:
Charlotte Elise
Cassidy Rachel
Alexis Lauryl

For boys I love:
Carter Heath
Elliott James
Liam Ryan


----------



## babybaker2011

MUMOF5 said:


> Just thought we could maybe share ideas of our future baby's names, I've been stalking and commenting on the baby name pages on here, but feel a bit of a fraud, being as I'm not even pregnant yet :blush:
> 
> So far we like:
> 
> Boys
> Joseph - Joe
> Lincoln
> Brody
> 
> The middle name for a boy would likely be Stephen or Arthur (after my grandad or DH grandad)
> 
> 
> Girls
> Lyla
> Ava
> Ella
> Constance - Connie (after DH nan)
> 
> The middle name for a girl is likely to Antonia (after MIL - she had a hissy fit that none of the others were been named after her :wacko:)
> 
> All my children have middle names after family members, so we would like to keep the tradition :flower:

Great names! We have some picked out as well that DH and I both love.


----------



## lalalily

Have had a girl's name picked out for so long - Nora Isabelle.
I secretly want another girl, OH would like a boy.

Boys names are harder, the middle name would be OH's middle name "James" as our daughter's middle name is mine "Elizabeth".

Bryson
Chase


----------



## LouOscar01

Struggling on the boys names a bit....

I love 'Mylo' but OH hates it!! 

We both like 'Dylan' although the family dont!!

I like Harry, but it's very popular now!

Girls are much easier! 
We both like:
Eryn
Willow Rose
Isabella
Sofia
Maddie
Millie
Indie


----------



## lilmrspanda

girl names Ella~rose or Sophiya~Elizabeth~rose

Boy names we are not to sure on there is a boy name we Like But the down side to it is its kind of a tongue twister for me to say so unsure weather we would use it I did used to like \ Reuben but unsure what names would go with it


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I really like Anna for a girl and Ruairidh for a boy (I'm from a primarily Gaelic-speaking region, so the Gaelic spelling is actually relevant!). There are a few other contenders, but those two have stayed in my list for a long time! I don't think hubby's that fussed with either of those, though!

Undecided on middle names...I'd like our kids to have middle names, but hubby hasn't got a middle name, and there's no real naming traditions in our family, though me and my brother have our maternal grandparents' names as our middle names (and our first names are the same as our paternal grandparents' first names, but I think that was actually coincidence, as mine isn't spelled the same).

We've decided we'll name our LOs after they're born, to make sure the name suits them. I want to be team yellow anyway, so it makes sense to wait til after the birth ;) I'm looking forward to coming up with a proper list :dance:


----------



## Buttercup84

The boy's name we had for DD was Dominic and though I still like it we may well choose something different if we have a boy next time. I really like Edward, Arlo and James/Jamie. For a girl I like Annie (was our second choice for DD, not sure if it's too similar to her name, Nancy, though), Billie, Carrie, Juliet, Astrid and Rowan.


----------



## Mexx

We have been talking about this recently too. 

For a girl we like Eve (Evie) with Mary as middle name - DH nan was a Mary and my Great Aunt and Godmother had Mary as a middle name. 

Boys... we like names like Samuel, Luka, Thomas. We quite like John as a middle name, DH Great uncle who has recently passed away and my Grandpa was a John


----------



## WantsALittle1

Girl: Kenzie Lucia
Boy: Alexander Silas

Everyone in our family goes by their middle name, so the kiddo will go by Lucia (Lou-SYAH) or Silas.


----------



## WantsALittle1

PS. Buttercup, *love* Arlo! My friends just had a darling little boy named Arlo!!!


----------



## Keds195

This thread has made me feel loads better thinking about names before we're even trying. Glad I'm not the only one.

Boys we like:
Dylan
Henri
Harry and
Jacob

Middles names for boys would be DHs name -Sam and possibly my dads middle name Wayne.

Girls:
Grace 
Ada
Amelia
Ellie-rose

Middle name would probably be Anne which is part of my middle name.
Last name would be Edwards. 

Xx


----------



## Buttercup84

WantsALittle1 said:


> PS. Buttercup, *love* Arlo! My friends just had a darling little boy named Arlo!!!

I heard it a while ago and was a bit meh about it but it's grown on me loads :thumbup: I really like Kenzie Lucia, we have a little girl called Lucia in work except her name is pronounced Lu-chi-a and I love it, similar to Lucy but a bit more unusual :flower:


----------



## Cadams12

Yes, we totally have! Carmine for a boy and Brielle for a girl. We have found any middle names we like yet though.


----------



## Michelle1704

I love this thread!

Me and Dave (OH) like:
For a girl

Ava
Ellie-louise
Olivia

Middle name would probably be Jacqueline as its mine and Daves mums name.

for boy

Mason
Joshua

Middle name would be Robert after Daves dad.


----------



## schmetterling

MUMOF5 said:


> Just thought we could maybe share ideas of our future baby's names, I've been stalking and commenting on the baby name pages on here, but feel a bit of a fraud, being as I'm not even pregnant yet :blush:
> 
> So far we like:
> 
> Boys
> Joseph - Joe
> Lincoln
> Brody
> 
> The middle name for a boy would likely be Stephen or Arthur (after my grandad or DH grandad)
> 
> 
> Girls
> Lyla
> Ava
> Ella
> Constance - Connie (after DH nan)
> 
> The middle name for a girl is likely to Antonia (after MIL - she had a hissy fit that none of the others were been named after her :wacko:)
> 
> All my children have middle names after family members, so we would like to keep the tradition :flower:

I love the name Lincoln! I met a baby boy named Lincoln and thought the name was adorable.


----------



## chulie

Keds...my girlfriend has a daughter named Emme-Rose...I love that Ellie/Emme Rose combo!!


----------



## sandflower

I'm thinking Lilith for a girl, William for a boy.

I've always liked the thought of having one of the Rose names for a girl, but none of them really appeal to me as of now. Maybe Lilith Rosemary--nicknamed Lily-Rose.


----------



## Itsychik

Yes!

We had our first LO's name picked out before we were even TTC.

For #2, we pretty much have a girl's name (Juliet / Juliette... we're not quite agreed on which spelling) and the middle name is still a little up in the air (I'm leaning toward "Avery" but DH isn't convinced yet). If for whatever reason we don't go with Juliet then we'll go with Jasmine (and a different middle name) or the Dutch spelling (DH is Dutch) which is spelled "Jasmijn."

Boy's name is still up in the air though. We have a bunch of options but nothing we agree on. I think we might wait until we find out the gender and just hope it's a girl so we don't need to argue a boy's name :haha: I LOVE the name "Taylor" but DH absolutely hates it (it was also on my list for LO#1 but DH vetoed it then, too).

I just want something that's not super common!


----------



## tigerlilly

we had lo's name 18 months before we concieved (james) and the names we like are for the next one is Hannah or max. We haven't agreed on trying 100% yet. :haha::wacko: 

My name is spelt one way and annouced another! it drives me mad :growlmad: hense the choice of names.


----------



## Ready3500

I like Morgan for a girl, and Benjamin for a boy.


----------



## nonstopfeisty

DH and I have been going back and forth about this for years. We finally settled on a few but, have recently found that we'll need to change the boy's name. 

For the boy we decided on Jackson Russell 

Regardless of first name the middle name will not change is a tradition in DH's family. When I told my mother the name we'd chosen she looked at me and said "You're naming your child after a breed of dog????" New first name has not been decided as of yet.

For a girl we decided to mutilate my grandmother's first name and make it a first and middle name. Her name is Marilyn and our girls name will be Mara Lynn.


----------



## Jlh05

I had girl and boy name ready since I was 14. 
Pollyanna Jane and Oliver Edward, but I now got little girl so I got another girl name on list but my oh haven't yet got round to it.
Francesca Dawn, I absolutely love that name for my 2nd girl. So we shall see what's happen next year :p


----------



## mrsdolton

We don't have ANY definite names picked but we both love freija for a girl I also like jasmijn spelt in Dutch way as I'm.half dutch nd currently living in the Netherlands i also like willem but maybe second name for a boy but no other names for boy yet

Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Our names for future babies..

Girls
Emily
Evie
Keira
Lacey

Boys
Morgan
Oscar
Jack

Middle names for a boy will be Nigel James, after me and OH's Dads. For a girl it'll probably be Lauren (after Dad's middle name), Jacqueline after my Mum, Belle after my Granny or Amelia after my Great-Granny!


----------



## Annie Cherry

My/our names for baby #1 would be Caitlin or Patrick..... I basicly have my OH's okay to choose whatever name I want. I'm just still looking for good middle names. Suggestions are welcome ;)


----------



## RosieRosieP

Current favourites are:

Emmy Rose
Henry Stuart

Both middle names are our middles names as I have a family tradition I would like to keep going

X


----------



## Jinxi

Myself and my partner have discussed names we like, definite favourites are:

Logan Michael
&
Isabelle Louise 

As what's been said before both middle names are our middle names and we'd quite like to use them :)


----------



## White Rabbit

Oh my word... My OH and I cannot wait to TTC, but we have to wait until after our wedding in a couple of months... We talk about baby names all the time and he even suggested that we start making lists now... Said we should get a little notebook and whenever we think of a name write it down, then it will make it easier when/IF the time comes. 
We have a few in mind but they are a work in progress, we are trying to stay away from popular ones, although hope they aren't too random...

GIRL
Pearl
Nico
Saoirse

BOY
Theodore
Noah
Atticus


----------



## wtbmummy

We haven't thought about baby names, we've picked them!!! And that was before we even had a TTC date :rofl: I'm a big planner and I also wanted to make sure we agreed on the same names. (I chose the girls name before meeting DH, and had to spend many months convincing DH that he liked the name too:winkwink:) 
Boys name we couldn't decide for ages then one day I suggested I name I liked and he loved it :) 

Girls name - Scarlett 
Boys name - Michael


----------



## MUMOF5

So we have finalised our names :happydance::happydance:

For a Boy Lincoln (middle name to be agreed)

and 

For a girl Ava (middle name to be agreed)

I'm pretty definite we will stick with these names for our future bundle :flower:


----------



## Zakir

Picking baby names turned out to be easy as pie with my OH. We both like the classics. We went for family names.
Abigail Lynn(Abby) after my mom Gaillynn
Michael Carlos after his dad and grandpa
and Evelyn Elizabeth(Evie) after his grandma and sister
I love these names 
lol i'll probably end up with all boys
i also love the names Alexander, Levi, and Joshua


----------



## Tink_

I've thought about names for years! 

For a girl I've wanted Laura May for a long time, with sentimental reasons behind it and then if I went to have a second girl I'd love Niamh or Olivia Niamh. 

For a boy, I've always wanted Nathaniel or Noah. 

x


----------



## OrganisedMum

Kora nieve for a girl
Boys are always so hard! Our lb took ages for us to think of a name!


----------



## seateal

Our future daughter has already been named :blush: Boy names we are still playing with, as all the boys names I like don't work with our last name.


----------



## LoolaBear

yes both names are set in stone but we aren't telling anyone as we don't want to jinx it all.
the next being the last i want everything to be a surprise and also i don't want downers being put on the names before we have even began trying!

some really nice names cropping up in this thread though, x


----------



## lauraloo24

Oh yes, been thinking of names for ages!! For a girl we like Willow, Eleanor and Francesca and for a boy we like William and Nathaniel (Nate)


----------



## MUMOF5

I think I have a new girl name - Lyla Belle :flower:. I love it, problem is all my other children have middle names after family members, do you think if I was to have a girl and name her this she would feel left out? :shrug: 

The boy middle names aren't exactly after anyone, we have loved the name Joseph for a long time, but its a bit too 'ordinary' for us as a first name, and Jack is a version of John - my grandad's name. (We cant use John as its one of my other son's middle names)

So we now have for our future baby:

Lincoln Joseph/Jack for a boy and Lyla Belle for a girl


----------



## Springermommy

Audrey Elizabeth, Audrey Faye, Audrey Deborah or Audrey Anne. All middle names are family names. 
Maybe Caleb for a boy or Landon... We shall see!


----------



## 3chords

Boys:
Jack
Jude
Leo
Henry

Girls:
Aria
Scarlett
Maya


----------

